
The Return of the Vector Processor - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7575
======
ajross
The article seems to be a little confused. Everything I've read tells me that
the current NVidia GPUs are, in fact, big arrays of _scalar_ cores. They
aren't vector processors as traditionally defined at all.

~~~
wmf
That's because NVidia uses nonstandard terminology. A real Fermi core looks
quite a bit like a vector processor with 32 FPUs.

[http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT093009110...](http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT093009110932&p=5)

I also found Andy Glew's perspective interesting:
[http://events.berkeley.edu/?event_ID=21533&date=2009-08-...](http://events.berkeley.edu/?event_ID=21533&date=2009-08-27&tab=all_events)

